
Should obese passengers pay more to fly? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20161020-should-obese-passengers-pay-more
======
Down_n_Out
The problem is, how are they going to make the distinction between really
obese people and people that are tall and pack some weight due to being this
tall. Let's say they ask your weight alone, that wouldn't be enough in a
scenario like this, so weight and height. Who's going to provide the
statistics that tells them what is obese when getting these numbers? What if
people refuse to give it to them? Are they going to refuse them the flight?
Too many questions, too much red tape I'm thinking.

~~~
Someone
Sell it as a discount for passengers who are willing to stand,
_luggage_in_hand_, on the scales to be weighed.

------
tssva
If airlines choose to charge additional for passengers occupying a single seat
based upon weight than they should have to publish the weight a standard
ticket is based upon and also have to issue immediate partial refunds, not as
vouchers, to passengers under that weight. I would love to save some money on
my 60lb 9 year old who takes less fuel to transport.

------
informatimago
I would go the other direction: let's pack thin people two by seats We all pay
the same, but with the higher density of well packed thin people, the airlines
would double their profit.

